# Hairless Rats: Whiskers & Eyelashes?



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

Okay, I have 2 5-week old babies, (mostly) hairless rats. 
Lots of information out there, was researching a lot the past couple weeks but its been bothering me that some of it very repetitive and or doesn't all agree. 
I have read that hairless rats do not have whiskers? Or only some don't? Some places say hairless has no whiskers and double rex has very curly whiskers?
I have read that hairless rats do not have eye lashes? Or some do? Or double-rex do? Or that hairless get serious eye injuries very easily?

I read that double-rex are more healthy than true hairless rats? 
I have read that regular carefresh is bad, due to roughness or dust and to use Ultra. But I also read about hairless having bad reactions to Ultra. >_<

Is there anyone that can help set the record straight? I hope its a little more black & white than all this. 
I don't even know for sure if my babies are fuzzy-faced hairless or very hairless d-rex. 
They do have very very fine, abundant curly whiskers. 
I have not had them sit still long enough to examine their eyes - they are ruby eyed, but I have not ever inspected a rat for lashes either! Lol

Any other Hairless rat info greatly appreciated - I've read so much stuff over a drawn-out time, its all getting blurred. These few sub-topics just seem to be the most recurrent.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

From what I understand, true hairless rats are completely hairless. Eyelashes and whiskers included. They're hard to come by though. Most if not all you will find in pet stores/rescues/accidental litters are double rex.

Double rex rats will retain some peach fuzz (including eyelashes and whiskers) on their faces/bodies that grows in and falls out throughout their lives.

I wouldn't say double rexes are more healthy, but yes they are not prone to the same issues as true hairless rats are. No eyelashes makes hairless prone to eye issues, and some nursing does have lactation issues. Their skin is equally as sensitive though and they can both suffer dry skin, chills, cuts and scrapes, abscesses, etc.

Carefresh is dusty and might irritate their eyes. Fleece, newspaper, and other non dusting beddings are your best bet.

I did a bit of Google image searching and I would say this rat is true hairless:










while this is a double rex:


----------



## wheeljack (Mar 17, 2011)

As I posted on your other threads without knowing the genetic background of your rats we can't tell you 100% if they are double-rex or hairless.
There are double-rexes that are nearly hairless and hairless rats that have quite a bit of fur. I raised a litter with 4 hairlesses a few months ago--all 4 had whiskers. I have never seen a totally hairless double-rex or true hairless personally. The rat pictured above labeled as a hairless still has whiskers if you will notice.

Since you don't know the genetics of the parents, the only way to tell is by test-breeding.

Some hairless lines have trouble lactating but that can certainly be true of some lines of double-rexes also. What will determine the health of your rats more than if they are DR or hairless is the overall health of their lines which unfortunately you don't have access too. 

Both varieties can be more prone to eye issues and more sensitive to scratches. I personally don't like Carefresh at all, but the white version of it is the least dusty. For any rats prone to eye issues I like to use Ecobedding--Zero dust to get in their eyes.


----------



## wheeljack (Mar 17, 2011)

Meant to add, care of a DR or hairless is not that different from care of a furred rat so I hope you're not getting too stressed about it 
They are a little more prone to eye irritation, getting scratched up and getting cold. They also have a higher metabolism than furred rats (because they need to expend more energy to stay warm) so they might eat a little more than their hairy cousins. Other than that there is no difference when owning them as pets.


----------



## HoneyRose (Sep 7, 2011)

Very interesting, I now know that my girl is a Double Rex not a true Hairless...she has a tiny bit of fuzz and frazzled looking whiskers lol.


----------

